# Viagem à Serra da Estrela



## Angelstorm (23 Mar 2007 às 21:51)

Raramente tenho oportunidade de visitar a Serra da Estrela, apesar de ter família (por parte da minha cara-metade) em Manteigas.
Assim foi com entusiasmo que fiz este passeio, do qual aqui deixo algumas fotos para poderem ver como está a Serra, ou seja sem neve, no entanto a paisagem é sempre algo digno de se ver.

Aqui ficam as fotos:


*Pela A23, perto de Vila Velha de Ródão*








*A Serra da Gardunha*







*Finalmente a Covilhã, e a Serra da Estrela*






















*A subida para a Serra*


























































*Na Torre, sem neve, mas com a sensação de se estar nas núvens*











































*O famoso vale glaciar do Zezere*








*As quedas de água no vale do Zezere*











































*O Covão da Ametade (se já é bonito assim, imaginem com neve)*








*Uma ultima vista por parte deste vosso amigo*








*A marca de qualidade deixada na Serra*







É um passeio sempre bonito, apesar de não haver neve, quem sabe para a próxima tenho mais sorte, e tiro fotos com neve mesmo a sério.


----------



## Zoelae (23 Mar 2007 às 21:59)

Que belas fotos Angelstorm , a serra da estrela é encantadora.


----------



## Nuno (23 Mar 2007 às 22:34)

Muito boas as fotos, Parabens  I obrigada por partilhares essas fotos conosco Gosto de todas as fotos, das poucas vezes que fui a serra na 1º fiquei hospedado na pousada da juventude bem la em cima, de manha foi um caos para sair pois nessa noite tinha caido um intenso nevão!  Na 2º foi um dia normal de passeio na serra da estrela ceu limpo e muita neve para se apreciar  Uma nevezinha nessas fotos não fazia mal nehum. Enfim so de pensar o k se passa aqui ao lado ate fico doente


----------



## Minho (23 Mar 2007 às 22:46)

Uma bela reportagem sim senhor  



> A marca de qualidade deixada na Serra









Sem dúvida! Com selo de garantia!


----------



## Fil (24 Mar 2007 às 00:07)

Mesmo sem neve, vale sempre a pena pelas magnificas paisagens, apesar de achar que a serra está demasiado despida (malditos incêndios!)! Boas fotos!

Sabes a temperatura que estava lá no topo? Estava muito vento?


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Mar 2007 às 00:16)

Fil disse:


> Mesmo sem neve, vale sempre a pena pelas magnificas paisagens, apesar de achar que a serra está demasiado despida (malditos incêndios!)! Boas fotos!
> 
> Sabes a temperatura que estava lá no topo? Estava muito vento?



Não levei nenhum termometro, mas não estava frio. Aliás levei um casaso e luvas, e não precisei de usar. Quanto a vento também foi das vezes que lá estive com menos vento.
Curiosamente quando cheguei a casa, estava mais frio e mais vento, mas também já era final de dia...
É uma pena os incêndios que arrasaram as encostas quando se desce para Manteigas, pois a paisagem era muito verde, e agora... . A estrada é que está um pouco perigosa, pois sem vegetação já aconteceram alguns desmoronamentos (vê-se numa das fotos), e há algumas pedras na estrada. É pena.


----------



## ACalado (24 Mar 2007 às 00:23)

simplesmente fantasticas as fotos  
a serra da estrela na sua plenitude


----------



## rossby (24 Mar 2007 às 13:39)

Boas sim senhor  Da próxima vez que forem à Serra, naõ deixem de visitar o velho Observatório Meteorológico das Penhas Douradas:




tem uma vista magnífica para a vila de Manteigas.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Mar 2007 às 20:06)

Boas pessoal, esta nossa serra é sem duvida fantástica mesmo sem neve, e realmente é pena estar muito despida devido aos incêndios como já aki foi dito.
Já lá estive mesmo no verão e adorei...Bela reportagem...


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2007 às 00:23)

Boa reportagem 

Com muita ou pouca neve, é uma das minhas regiões preferidas.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Mar 2007 às 19:43)

Boas fotos


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Mar 2007 às 12:29)

Belas paisagens Angelstorm  

Nunca tive a "coragem" de visitar a Serra sem neve, por isso estas paisagens são-me totalmente desconhecidas. Já lá fui com muito pouca neve, mas assim nunca. É uma outra perspectiva da nossa Estrela. Mas eu contínuo a achá-la mais _mágica_ quando está vestida de branco! .

Obrigado por partilhares esta foto-reportagem com todos nós!  



rossby disse:


> Boas sim senhor  Da próxima vez que forem à Serra, naõ deixem de visitar o velho Observatório Meteorológico das Penhas Douradas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso fica concretamente onde Rossby? Haverá indicações? Eu desconhecia isto por completo . E é possível entrar e visitar?

Um abraço.


----------



## Fil (26 Mar 2007 às 13:13)

É enorme esse observatório  

Rossby, sabes-me dizer se as estações da lagoa comprida ou das penhas da saúde continuam activas?


----------



## rossby (26 Mar 2007 às 13:49)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Belas paisagens Angelstorm
> 
> Nunca tive a "coragem" de visitar a Serra sem neve, por isso estas paisagens são-me totalmente desconhecidas. Já lá fui com muito pouca neve, mas assim nunca. É uma outra perspectiva da nossa Estrela. Mas eu contínuo a achá-la mais _mágica_ quando está vestida de branco! .
> 
> ...




 É fácil  Partindo de Manteigas em direcção à Pousada, uns 200 m mais a frente há uma tabuleta de pedra à esquerda indicando "Observatório 2,5 km" (acho). Viras então à esquerda e entras num caminho estreito que depois acaba numa clareira com um portão duma vedação que deverá estar fechado por razões de segurança. Mas dá perfeitamente para ver o edifício do Observatório, o parque de instrumentos e uma casa de função.

Fui claro ? 

Um abraço


----------



## rossby (26 Mar 2007 às 13:52)

Fil disse:


> É enorme esse observatório
> 
> Rossby, sabes-me dizer se as estações da lagoa comprida ou das penhas da saúde continuam activas?



 Não tenho a certeza, mas acho que não. Vou confirmar isso ok ?


----------



## dj_alex (26 Mar 2007 às 13:59)

rossby disse:


> Não tenho a certeza, mas acho que não. Vou confirmar isso ok ?



Só a das penhas douradas funciona!!

As penhas da saude acabou de certeza...a da lagoa comprida também...


----------



## Vicente Limberg (26 Mar 2007 às 14:02)

Todas as cascatas congelam no inverno?


----------



## chechu (26 Mar 2007 às 23:01)

Ainda a menos neve que quando fui no mes de Maio no ano passado.


----------



## ACalado (26 Mar 2007 às 23:16)

Fil disse:


> É enorme esse observatório
> 
> Rossby, sabes-me dizer se as estações da lagoa comprida ou das penhas da saúde continuam activas?



so mesmo a estaçao das penhas douradas, alias as outras que te referes já nem sequer existem


----------



## Fil (29 Mar 2007 às 00:54)

Não entendo como é que o IM desactiva uma das estações que tinha o record de temperatura mínima de Portugal! Eu sei que não vive lá ninguem, mas não haverá ao menos um interesse mais cíentifico pelos dados?  



Vicente Limberg disse:


> Todas as cascatas congelam no inverno?



A partir de certa altitude, é óbvio.


----------



## Santos (29 Mar 2007 às 02:08)

Angelstorm disse:


> Raramente tenho oportunidade de visitar a Serra da Estrela, apesar de ter família (por parte da minha cara-metade) em Manteigas.
> Assim foi com entusiasmo que fiz este passeio, do qual aqui deixo algumas fotos para poderem ver como está a Serra, ou seja sem neve, no entanto a paisagem é sempre algo digno de se ver.
> 
> Aqui ficam as fotos:
> ...



Obrigado Angelstomr por partilhares connosco estas fotos de rara beleza.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2007 às 11:10)

Fotos muito bonitas é pena as nossas serras serem tão despidas de arvores é só calhaus


----------



## Serrano (29 Mar 2007 às 12:14)

Fil disse:


> Eu sei que não vive lá ninguem, mas não haverá ao menos um interesse mais cíentifico pelos dados?



Penhas da Saúde tem residentes, mesmo nos Censos 2001 vêm considerados 13 habitantes, mas costuma haver por lá mais gente, porque tem hotel, "bungalows", estalagem, cafés, segundas residências e até querem instalar um casino.

Na minha opinião, a estação meteorológica devia estar na Torre, porque além do interesse dos dados do ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental, até é um local de fácil acesso e não faltam edifícios para alojar o pessoal, se está lá a GNR, um centro comercial, a estância de esqui, porque é que não tem uma estação meteorológica?


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mar 2007 às 12:25)

Serrano disse:


> Penhas da Saúde tem residentes, mesmo nos Censos 2001 vêm considerados 13 habitantes, mas costuma haver por lá mais gente, porque tem hotel, "bungalows", estalagem, cafés, segundas residências e até querem instalar um casino.
> 
> Na minha opinião, a estação meteorológica devia estar na Torre, porque além do interesse dos dados do ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental, até é um local de fácil acesso e não faltam edifícios para alojar o pessoal, se está lá a GNR, um centro comercial, a estância de esqui, porque é que não tem uma estação meteorológica?



Ui...por uma estação meteorolófica na torre, só para a temperatura

Porque o anemometro e o pluviometro(no inverno) nao iria funcionar a 50%


----------



## Serrano (29 Mar 2007 às 12:43)

Pois, o equipamento era capaz de abanar um pouco , mas existem por esse mundo locais com condições idênticas (e piores) e têm estação meteorológica...


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mar 2007 às 12:59)

Serrano disse:


> Pois, o equipamento era capaz de abanar um pouco , mas existem por esse mundo locais com condições idênticas (e piores) e têm estação meteorológica...



A turistela tem anemometro em cima da telecadeira para medir o vento

quando ao pluviometro devia ter que se algum especial por causa da neve nao??


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2007 às 13:35)

Mas já há uma estação meteorológica na Torre. Pelo menos foi lá colocada uma em Novembro de 1999. Não sei se ainda está em funcionamento.






http://www.ceg.ul.pt/proj_estrela/


----------



## rossby (29 Mar 2007 às 19:33)

Fil disse:


> Não entendo como é que o IM desactiva uma das estações que tinha o record de temperatura mínima de Portugal! Eu sei que não vive lá ninguem, mas não haverá ao menos um interesse mais cíentifico pelos dados?
> 
> 
> 
> A partir de certa altitude, é óbvio.



Ha coisa de 10-15 anos, habiam nas Penhas Douradas 2 observadores meteorológicos, mas tanto quanto sei existe agora apenas uma observadora e um auxliar administrativo ou operário (não me recordo).

Eu posso afirmar que as condições de trabalho no Observatório das P.D. são muito diferentes das dos outras estações, considerando a remoticidade e as condições adversas de tempo. Eu próprio tive dificuldades em manter equipamento automático lá a funcionar. As trovoadas e a neve são um problema sério. Por vezes ficam presos lá em cima por causa da neve Por isso compreendo que, dada a falta de pessoal que se tem vindo a agravar desde os últimos 10 anos, seja cada vez mais dificil manter o funcionamento de estações manuais como a da Lagoa comprida ou P. da Saúde Por outro lado novas estações automáticas representam mais despesas de investimento e de manutenção que devem ser ponderadas face ao interesse científico, o qual não tem sido evidente. 

Se tiverem um projecto científico que financie a estação força, mas atenção aos custos ! 

Um abraço


----------



## rossby (29 Mar 2007 às 19:36)

Dan disse:


> Mas já há uma estação meteorológica na Torre. Pelo menos foi lá colocada uma em Novembro de 1999. Não sei se ainda está em funcionamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De facto lembro-me o IM instalou essa estação a pedido da Ass. Amigos da Serra da Estrela, mas julgo que a Ass. não conseguiu ninguém para fazer as observações

Mais uma vez, existe boa vontade e ideias mas, quando chega a altura da verdade ...


----------



## Fil (31 Mar 2007 às 00:15)

A Alemanha tem uma estação no seu ponto mais alto, o Zugspitze. Não sei como fazem, mas lá as condições são mais díficeis que na torre. A resposta deve estar na diferença de orçamentos entre o IM alemão e o português


----------



## Minho (31 Mar 2007 às 12:16)

rossby disse:


> Ha coisa de 10-15 anos, habiam nas Penhas Douradas 2 observadores meteorológicos, mas tanto quanto sei existe agora apenas uma observadora e um auxliar administrativo ou operário (não me recordo).
> 
> Eu posso afirmar que as condições de trabalho no Observatório das P.D. são muito diferentes das dos outras estações, considerando a remoticidade e as condições adversas de tempo. Eu próprio tive dificuldades em manter equipamento automático lá a funcionar. As trovoadas e a neve são um problema sério. Por vezes ficam presos lá em cima por causa da neve Por isso compreendo que, dada a falta de pessoal que se tem vindo a agravar desde os últimos 10 anos, seja cada vez mais dificil manter o funcionamento de estações manuais como a da Lagoa comprida ou P. da Saúde Por outro lado novas estações automáticas representam mais despesas de investimento e de manutenção que devem ser ponderadas face ao interesse científico, o qual não tem sido evidente.
> 
> ...





Pois eu acho que se justificava uma estação... Aliás deviam haver estações nos 10 pontos mais altos de Portugal para termos uma ideia do que é clima na  nossa alta montanha  

E como sempre nestas coisas os americanos não brincam e vejam só o observatório que eles têm no topo do Monte Washington  com quase 2000 msnm mas tido como um dos locais do extremos dos EUA...


----------



## rossby (31 Mar 2007 às 17:01)

Minho disse:


> Pois eu acho que se justificava uma estação... Aliás deviam haver estações nos 10 pontos mais altos de Portugal para termos uma ideia do que é clima na  nossa alta montanha
> 
> E como sempre nestas coisas os americanos não brincam e vejam só o observatório que eles têm no topo do Monte Washington  com quase 2000 msnm mas tido como um dos locais do extremos dos EUA...




 Concordo que deveriamos ter mais estações meteorológicas de altitude distribuídas estratégicamente. Mas o interesse das estações de altitude é muito mais do que apenas caracterizar o Clima de montanha.  

Na verdade, nós temos uma mais alta em Portugal  :

http://www.angra.uac.pt/paulo.fialho/imagens/ImagensFAP.htm

que agora pertence a Univ. dos Açores.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

*Clouds Time lapse:*

​
Canal de chandrasuomi


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2011 às 02:14)

Maravilhoso, dos mais belos a que pude assistir...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

Espéctacular,dá para ver o pouco verde e as formações na natureza

Mas ainda tem um pouco de neve e gelo nos pontos mais altos

E o video também está muita fixe

Parabéns ao dois autores.

Também aconselho a visitar a serra coberta de neve,é igualmente magnífica!


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Belo time lapse


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

Dos melhores timelapses que ja pude assistir simplesmente fantástico


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2011 às 22:04)

Excelente...! 

Não tenho mais palavras....


----------



## Snark (6 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

Fotos preciosas , bonita sierra


----------

